# Rebatching Soap With Milk



## Apryl in ND (Jan 31, 2010)

Is there a way to rebatch soap with milk and not have it turn out brown? I have been doing it in a double boiler and it seems to take at least an hour. I've only ever tried it with milk.

What would happen if I were to CP it with milk and then rebatch it with water? Would it still turn out brown?

Maybe I will just have to accept having brown soap. Boo


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I use instant powdered milk at the end of the cook. I start out with water and soap shreds and melt them in an old crockpot. When the soap is almost ready to take out of the crockpot, I add about 1/2 cup instant powdered milk, (it needs to be the instant kind) and stir. It is amazing how this smooths out the soap and makes it easier to pour into a mold.


----------



## Apryl in ND (Jan 31, 2010)

I will try that, but I was hoping to use milk from my goats. Maybe there is a way to powder it?


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

The soap you are rebatching...was it a failure? Is that why you are rebatching?


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Read this... http://www.soap-making-essentials.com/rebatching-soap.html
uses a little goats milk during rebatch process.


----------

